# Halloween 2013



## Melian (Oct 25, 2013)

Someone needed to do it!

Post pics of your work-in-progress costumes, finished costumes, fancy decorations, etc, or even look for costume suggestions.

And now, something creepy: :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 25, 2013)

Melian, ratchet up the creepy - I'm desensitized for fuck's sake.


----------



## Dansinfool (Oct 25, 2013)

It's all about Zombies 

View attachment [email protected]


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 25, 2013)

*Subscribes*


----------



## Melian (Oct 25, 2013)

LillyBBBW said:


> *Subscribes*



Don't just subscribe!! Post a costume or ten 

You too, Mordecai.

I'll post something once I actually wear the costume somewhere and take a pic.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 26, 2013)

Melian said:


> Don't just subscribe!! Post a costume or ten
> 
> You too, Mordecai.
> 
> I'll post something once I actually wear the costume somewhere and take a pic.



*I already posted my *wanna be* costume/makeup in ladiesawesomepics thread...but will def upload tonite when I do makeup 1st time!!! Plan to do it a few times over the next week, might work dangerously delicious pie shop HALLOWEEN which would be awesome fun!!!!! especially as a sugar skull princess..must find rhinestones and more GLITTERY GIRLY SHIT*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 26, 2013)

I've got a few costume events coming up so I will post when the monstrosities are fully painted on. Plus I want to see what everyone else is up to. This is my favorite thing!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 27, 2013)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I already posted my *wanna be* costume/makeup in ladiesawesomepics thread...but will def upload tonite when I do makeup 1st time!!! Plan to do it a few times over the next week, might work dangerously delicious pie shop HALLOWEEN which would be awesome fun!!!!! especially as a sugar skull princess..must find rhinestones and more GLITTERY GIRLY SHIT*



*i hated mine last nite...too rushed....i am working at the pie shop halloween so get to lay it on again...with TIME!!*


----------



## Melian (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok, here's the Stahma Tarr costume. I wore it to a party and got obnoxiously drunk. Joy :doh: There are better pics, but this is the only one I've got at the moment.


----------



## Mckee (Oct 27, 2013)

Melian said:


> Ok, here's the Stahma Tarr costume. I wore it to a party and got obnoxiously drunk. Joy :doh: There are better pics, but this is the only one I've got at the moment.



Impressive work! You look great Melian!


----------



## Anjula (Oct 28, 2013)

Melian said:


> Ok, here's the Stahma Tarr costume. I wore it to a party and got obnoxiously drunk. Joy :doh: There are better pics, but this is the only one I've got at the moment.



Those eyes!  love it


----------



## snakebite (Oct 28, 2013)

I went to an awesome murder mystery party this weekend. It was Casino themed and I probably should have found a costume in line with that but...this is just easy and comfortable so that's enough for me.


----------



## Goreki (Oct 29, 2013)

Very nicely done, Ladies! I'm planning to do a Dios de los Muertos costume this year, pics when I go partying


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 29, 2013)

I really need some kind of costume ideas. One that can be grabbed in a relatively short amount of time.
(this is for a 6 foot 7 long haired and slightly chunky guy)
If all else fails I'll probably zombie.


----------



## Esther (Oct 29, 2013)

spookytwigg said:


> I really need some kind of costume ideas. One that can be grabbed in a relatively short amount of time.
> (this is for a 6 foot 7 long haired and slightly chunky guy)
> If all else fails I'll probably zombie.



Ever watch 'It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia'?

BE A MCPOYLE.






White underpants, bath robe, socks and a unibrow. Especially effective if you have a partner in crime (male or female!)


----------



## Melian (Oct 29, 2013)

Goreki said:


> Very nicely done, Ladies! I'm planning to do a Dios de los Muertos costume this year, pics when I go partying



YES!



spookytwigg said:


> I really need some kind of costume ideas. One that can be grabbed in a relatively short amount of time.
> (this is for a 6 foot 7 long haired and slightly chunky guy)
> If all else fails I'll probably zombie.



You're cutting it pretty close. A popular costume around here this year has been the rubber animal head. Any animal....then wear whatever ridiculous crap you have lying around for an outfit.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 30, 2013)

hehe, I have a great costume planned but must get finishing touches this afternoon! Will take pics for posting tomorrow/tomorrow night


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 30, 2013)

Good news/Bad news people. The good news: somebody died. I've been hired to sing at a funeral mass and I will be paid my usual fee minus a friendship discount. I'm deeply sorry for the death but I'm really needing the cash right now. The bad news: I have to blow off the Halloween party I was going to go to which means no special effects horror makeup to post in here like I was planning to.  I was looking forward to it but duty and friendship calls so I have to cancel my plans. I'm going to wear a special makeup for work tomorrow in honor of Halloween but that will be more suited for one of the makeup threads in the fashion board. I may post it here anyway but it won't be as fun as the gory one I was going to do this coming weekend. :goodbye:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 31, 2013)

LillyBBBW said:


> Good news/Bad news people. The good news: somebody died. I've been hired to sing at a funeral mass and I will be paid my usual fee minus a friendship discount. I'm deeply sorry for the death but I'm really needing the cash right now. The bad news: I have to blow off the Halloween party I was going to go to which means no special effects horror makeup to post in here like I was planning to.  I was looking forward to it but duty and friendship calls so I have to cancel my plans. I'm going to wear a special makeup for work tomorrow in honor of Halloween but that will be more suited for one of the makeup threads in the fashion board. I may post it here anyway but it won't be as fun as the gory one I was going to do this coming weekend. :goodbye:



*awww understand completely...I messaged a friend from work to do my makeup, since I did such a shoddy job myself....and get to wear it at work at both day job and nite job slinging pie to handsome big guys VERY OFTEN, surprisingly NOT 

pix will be coming*


----------



## Melian (Oct 31, 2013)

LillyBBBW said:


> Good news/Bad news people. The good news: somebody died. I've been hired to sing at a funeral mass and I will be paid my usual fee minus a friendship discount. I'm deeply sorry for the death but I'm really needing the cash right now. The bad news: I have to blow off the Halloween party I was going to go to which means no special effects horror makeup to post in here like I was planning to.  I was looking forward to it but duty and friendship calls so I have to cancel my plans. I'm going to wear a special makeup for work tomorrow in honor of Halloween but that will be more suited for one of the makeup threads in the fashion board. I may post it here anyway but it won't be as fun as the gory one I was going to do this coming weekend. :goodbye:



AWWWW. Can't you just gore it up for the funeral? That's professional, right?


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 31, 2013)

Selfie of the living dead!


----------



## pepsicola93 (Nov 1, 2013)

My "costume" lol


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 1, 2013)

My costume last night, minus the tiara and wand


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 1, 2013)

pepsicola93 said:


> My "costume" lol



very nice costume. I also noticed, I have that exact same Entertainment Center at home.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 1, 2013)

*so this is the 2nd time I tried it...came out slightly better..but I think it sucked, having the right makeup/tools is everything.....* 

View attachment halloween2013.jpg


----------



## Melian (Nov 1, 2013)

spookytwigg said:


> Selfie of the living dead!



Hehe...nice!



pepsicola93 said:


> My "costume" lol



So cute!



fat9276 said:


> My costume last night, minus the tiara and wand



You look gorgeous! Who are you supposed to be?



HDANGEL15 said:


> *so this is the 2nd time I tried it...came out slightly better..but I think it sucked, having the right makeup/tools is everything.....*



It didn't suck, especially for a second attempt.


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 1, 2013)

Costume for chaperoning our middle school dance....

The Ghostly version:





The Color version:


----------



## Goreki (Nov 2, 2013)

This was my first attempt at this, and I'm pretty happy with it all in all. The white stuff started flaking pretty much instantly though.


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 3, 2013)

Thats very cool looking


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 4, 2013)

Goreki said:


> This was my first attempt at this, and I'm pretty happy with it all in all. The white stuff started flaking pretty much instantly though.



*awesome job...what did you use? Mine did NOT flake at all...but couldn't draw with what I had to get nice flowers either...great job!!*


----------



## biglynch (Nov 5, 2013)

My mate cant find his camera so this is the only image of this years Fucko. I think its my most evil looking version which is good. 

View attachment 544151_10151983354314835_1854886079_n.jpg


----------



## Goreki (Nov 5, 2013)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *awesome job...what did you use? Mine did NOT flake at all...but couldn't draw with what I had to get nice flowers either...great job!!*


I had generic white runny face paint, some squeeze on glitter paint and some Giotto face paint pencils. The rest was this awesome gel/cream eyeliner I found recently. Goes on like a dream.
Thanks for the compliment! I was looking at all these beautifully done examples online as inspiration, and reality fell a little short, but I'll do better next time. It took me two hours to get it the way I wanted it


----------



## Goreki (Nov 5, 2013)

biglynch said:


> My mate cant find his camera so this is the only image of this years Fucko. I think its my most evil looking version which is good.


That is creepy as, well done.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 5, 2013)

So this year I went as a tiger lol super shitty pics but I was drunk and unsteady (as you can see on the pic) but still maybe you can spot stripes on my legs arms and neck.

And btw sorry for the weird upload, I'm using my iPad and it's super weird  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Melian (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome pics, you guys :happy:


----------



## bremerton (Nov 8, 2013)

biglynch said:


> My mate cant find his camera so this is the only image of this years Fucko. I think its my most evil looking version which is good.



that beard! :happy:


----------



## Esther (Nov 9, 2013)

Anjula said:


> So this year I went as a tiger lol super shitty pics but I was drunk and unsteady (as you can see on the pic) but still maybe you can spot stripes on my legs arms and neck.
> 
> And btw sorry for the weird upload, I'm using my iPad and it's super weird



Ahh a tiger is a good spin on the cat! I'm a cat for Halloween quite often when I'm in a pinch, but I never thought to add stripes.


----------



## Boom (Nov 9, 2013)

I went as a fat guy.... kinda played out but literally zero preparation time


----------



## The Dark Lady (Nov 16, 2013)

It's about time I wandered back in here & documented my madness as a monster-for-hire throughout this past Halloween season! I had the superb felicity of enjoying a variety of costumes for several different occasions this season, so I'll put 'em up forthwith:

This was my character that I played for about two months in a certain maze at a certain renowned/notorious Halloween event that goes on every year here in the area:






I'm posing in my stage area on top of the Tarot-reading table. My primary performance area was called the Spell Room, with my particular nook in the library portion. If you're wondering what I am, it's almost ludicrously complicated. I'm playing a 16-year old girl who was killed by a witch and reanimated as an undead trick-or-treater who was also resurrected as the sexy vampire she dressed up as for Halloween, so I'm a zombie-vampire-seductress-trickster.

*Full-length shot*
*Glamour shot*

They started the season barely putting any monstrous make-up on me, but we get a new look every night based on the creative whims of our make-up artists, and mine eventually started zombifying me in more verdant tones:

*Zombie Vamp After Hours*
*Corset Zombie Vamp*

After work one Saturday, we had a costume party/roller derby event, which I went to in my regular work make-up combined with a dark Native American-inspired dress. I called myself Pocahontas After Smallpox, and it was one of the best moments of the year wheeling around the rink as Darkahontas while the Monster Mash played at the end of the night!

*The Remains of Pocahontas After Smallpox*

In the final week of work, one of the higher-ups apparently got mad that I was "too pretty" and gave orders that I wasn't allowed to look sexy anymore. They reinvented this look for me instead:

*In My Element*
*Aren't I Pretty?*

The final week also hosted the costume warehouse sale, and I snagged the official bloody Carrie prom dress they used to promote the movie last year!

*Zombie Vamp Trickster Prom Queen*

And last of all, at the after-party that the monsters threw, I went as Michelle Pfeiffer Catwoman (big surprise, right?). I'm posing as a DJ while my friend does all the real work in the background:


----------



## Jabbauk (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow looking great in the pics Dark Lady :bow:


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 16, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> It's about time I wandered back in here & documented my madness as a monster-for-hire throughout this past Halloween season! I had the superb felicity of enjoying a variety of costumes for several different occasions this season, so I'll put 'em up forthwith:
> 
> This was my character that I played for about two months in a certain maze at a certain renowned/notorious Halloween event that goes on every year here in the area:
> 
> ...




For the most part, I could not possibly care less about Halloween if I tried. However, your costumes looked really cool and fun and I actually felt the slight stirring of youthful enjoyment for Halloween that I thought was dead and atrophied inside my adult psyche! Bravo! :bow:


----------



## Melian (Nov 19, 2013)

The Dark Lady is the queen of Halloween. :kiss2:


----------



## ITheFire (Jan 18, 2014)

biglynch said:


> My mate cant find his camera so this is the only image of this years Fucko. I think its my most evil looking version which is good.







Omg, your belly is absolutely wonderful! <3


----------

